# When did this "Record across all channels" become a thing?



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

I've been using the new GUI for a couple months now. On an HR54 with several minis. I had my series recordings set and in some instances - take 'The Goldbergs' for example - I would have a series recording set for two different channels. One for the new episodes on WABC and one for the reruns on WPIX (our CW channel). It worked flawlessly.

Now, however, after getting the HS17 installed yesterday, I'm not allowed to set up two different series recordings for 'The Goldbergs.' Whether I choose the new episodes, or the reruns from the guide listings for those two specific channels, it wants to group them all into one series recording. A series recording which ALSO wants to record episodes on NICK and POP, which I do not want. 

Similar issues with repeats of 'Seinfeld,' 'Friends,' and 'NYPD Blue.' I ONLY want the series recordings to take place on one specific channel, but it spreads the recordings out across many channels. WTF? I was hoping it was going to fix itself after the HS17 had finished downloading and organizing everything, but it appears there is no option available to choose a single channel for a series recording any more.

Am I going nuts, or is this really the case? Thanks.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't know if this has changed with the new GUI or not. But, if you setup a recording from the Program Guide, rather than from the result of a search, it has historically just recorded from that single channel.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> I don't know if this has changed with the new GUI or not. But, if you setup a recording from the Program Guide, rather than from the result of a search, it has historically just recorded from that single channel.


Tried that Bill. In fact, that's how I've always done it. Same result. I'm still holding out hope it's just a glitch that is gone in 48 hours after the HS17 has settled.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

sangs said:


> Tried that Bill. In fact, that's how I've always done it. Same result. I'm still holding out hope it's just a glitch that is gone in 48 hours after the HS17 has settled.


This has been a thing with the new GUI It was one of the biggest complaints during CE testing


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

There was another Thread on here Where Setting up a Boolean search for recording would make that happen.

Had list the command line in it and example of how to do it


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

compnurd said:


> This has been a thing with the new GUI It was one of the biggest complaints during CE testing


That's the thing though - I had the new GUI on my HR54 for the last two months and that's not how it worked. I was able to choose the channels for my series recordings. Only yesterday, with the new HS17 installed, did this behavior change.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

sangs said:


> That's the thing though - I had the new GUI on my HR54 for the last two months and that's not how it worked. I was able to choose the channels for my series recordings. Only yesterday, with the new HS17 installed, did this behavior change.


You are correct - looks like it only effects the HS17 as I can do do a channel by channel record through the guide on my hr54


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

compnurd said:


> This has been a thing with the new GUI It was one of the biggest complaints during CE testing


Then this makes the complaint that the To Do list (or whatever they call it now) no longer shows the channel on which a program is going to record. In NY, I have access to 5 or 6 different PBS channels. Some of them (at least one of them) doesn't broadcast in HD. If one of those channels is the first one to air one of the programs that I record, and I don't realize it while the same episode is available to be recorded on another (HD) channel, I'm going to be stuck with the SD version of that episode. If they still showed the channel in the To Do list, that problem could be fixed ahead of time.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> Then this makes the complaint that the To Do list (or whatever they call it now) no longer shows the channel on which a program is going to record. In NY, I have access to 5 or 6 different PBS channels. Some of them (at least one of them) doesn't broadcast in HD. If one of those channels is the first one to air one of the programs that I record, and I don't realize it while the same episode is available to be recorded on another (HD) channel, I'm going to be stuck with the SD version of that episode. If they still showed the channel in the To Do list, that problem could be fixed ahead of time.


No, I still see the channel on which a program is going to record. It's how I knew to cancel the recordings I didn't want. It's not ideal, in fact it's a pain in the ass, but the channels were still viewable.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

WestDC said:


> You are correct - looks like it only effects the HS17 as I can do do a channel by channel record through the guide on my hr54


Weird and, quite frankly, nonsensical. I hope this is just a hiccup that will be fixed.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

Now, I should point out, there is obviously a workaround by setting a recurring manual recording, which I will employ during the interim, but still, it shouldn't work this way.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

WestDC said:


> You are correct - looks like it only effects the HS17 as I can do do a channel by channel record through the guide on my hr54


No it affects any recievers with the new GUI.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

sangs said:


> Tried that Bill. In fact, that's how I've always done it. Same result. I'm still holding out hope it's just a glitch that is gone in 48 hours after the HS17 has settled.


It's not a glitch. It's the new GUI. The new GUI respected the way the old ones where set up but the new GUI will not allow you to simply set up a new recording on only one channel.

Two things.. first call and complain that it's stupid. You want to be able to choose all channels or a specific channel

Second the workaround today is a Boolean autorecord. What channel number is the station with the repeats? You can use the standard all channel one and choose new only for the new episodes and that will be fine. But the repeats it'd be the following...

AALL BIG BANG THEORY CCHANS xxx

Where xxx is the channel you want it to record on. Do a smart search for that and then set an auto record based on that search results.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

WestDC said:


> You are correct - looks like it only effects the HS17 as I can do do a channel by channel record through the guide on my hr54


No you can't. Not in the new GUI. You can set it but go look at the series manager. They will show all channels.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> Then this makes the complaint that the To Do list (or whatever they call it now) no longer shows the channel on which a program is going to record. In NY, I have access to 5 or 6 different PBS channels. Some of them (at least one of them) doesn't broadcast in HD. If one of those channels is the first one to air one of the programs that I record, and I don't realize it while the same episode is available to be recorded on another (HD) channel, I'm going to be stuck with the SD version of that episode. If they still showed the channel in the To Do list, that problem could be fixed ahead of time.


Actually You should not need to mess with it yourself. If it sees the same program as New on multiple channels (and it doesn't have to be on at the same time or even same day.) it should record the Hi Definition version not the SD. If the data is slightly different it should then record both. You should not get stuck with an SD only version ever. And messing with the to do list could screw up it recording it properly at all. The all channels thing has caused only one issue for some people in some instances. More recordings than wanted. I haven't seen anyone say it causes missed recordings of anything. (Except when maybe 4k is involved which is an entirely different ball of wax)


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

sangs said:


> Now, I should point out, there is obviously a workaround by setting a recurring manual recording, which I will employ during the interim, but still, it shouldn't work this way.


I wouldn't do that. Use the Boolean I suggested. And it's format for any show that's in syndication you want to record.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

sangs said:


> No, I still see the channel on which a program is going to record. It's how I knew to cancel the recordings I didn't want. It's not ideal, in fact it's a pain in the ass, but the channels were still viewable.


You have to highlight the program in order to see the channel in the bubble. With the old To Do List, the channel was in the list. The list included Show, date/time and channel. The channel has been removed from the "Upcoming Recordings" list.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> It's not a glitch. It's the new GUI. The new GUI respected the way the old ones where set up but the new GUI will not allow you to simply set up a new recording on only one channel.
> 
> Two things.. first call and complain that it's stupid. You want to be able to choose all channels or a specific channel
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Much appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> I wouldn't do that. Use the Boolean I suggested. And it's format for any show that's in syndication you want to record.


Set it up exactly how you suggested and chose "Autorecord, All Episodes," however for the four series I chose to set up this way (Goldbergs, Scrubs, Seinfeld and Brooklyn Nine-Nine), it's showing "0 Upcoming," even though there are many episodes upcoming.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> It's not a glitch. It's the new GUI. The new GUI respected the way the old ones where set up but the new GUI will not allow you to simply set up a new recording on only one channel.
> 
> Two things.. *first call and complain that it's stupid.* You want to be able to choose all channels or a specific channel
> 
> ...


Really? I've been telling anyone at D* that would listen to me about the "stupid" Progress Bar for years and nothing has been done. The CSRs at Retention always agree with me, but...nada. Ignore history at your peril.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I wouldn't do that. Use the *Boolean* I suggested. And it's format for any show that's in syndication you want to record.


Right, let's take everybody on an '80s DOS tour. Just because they can't/won't fix something that should be fixed.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

sangs said:


> Set it up exactly how you suggested and chose "Autorecord, All Episodes," however for the four series I chose to set up this way (Goldbergs, Scrubs, Seinfeld and Brooklyn Nine-Nine), it's showing "0 Upcoming," even though there are many episodes upcoming.


I wouldn't worry about that showing up. Takes time to popular those. And sometimes they didn't even populate till they record but they always record. See what they actually do. Only one case I can think of where they may not right away...


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> I wouldn't worry about that showing up. Takes time to popular those. And sometimes they didn't even populate till they record but they always record. See what they actually do. Only one case I can think of where they may not right away...


Maybe my Genie 2 is anti-Semitic. It refuses to record "The Goldbergs" episodes this way. Although it has no problem recording "Seinfeld" repeats scheduled this way, so maybe not. But nope, no recordings of "The Goldbergs." I've set it up just like you said and even re-entered it a couple other times. Has no problem with the other shows scheduled this way though. Weird.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

What exactly did you type in for the auto record?


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

I noticed this glitch last night (add this to the many complaints I've had since either going 4K or with the new GUI...I've had more complaints in the last 6 months than I've had in at least 15 years of being a customer...AT&T...I'm looking at you as the reason for this). Last night I wanted to record a new show on HBO which was on, I think at 8PM on HBOE. I really wanted to set up the pass on HBOW so it doesn't ever conflict with either other recordings, or with having two minis watching live TV and limiting the number of things I can record. But it wouldn't let me, even setting it from the guide at 11PM on HBOW. My assumpiton here is that if it finds a conflict it will record this in the next open slot the show is airing (for example if HBOE is showing it at 8 and HBOW at 11 and I have a conflict it will skip the HBOE recording and record on HBOW)? But what happens if it wants to switch tuners and you say no? Does it NOT record at all or does it find another airing and record it automatically? That's my concern as with the HR54 and two minis in use quite often, this would be fine if that's how it works.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> I noticed this glitch last night (add this to the many complaints I've had since either going 4K or with the new GUI...I've had more complaints in the last 6 months than I've had in at least 15 years of being a customer...AT&T...I'm looking at you as the reason for this). Last night I wanted to record a new show on HBO which was on, I think at 8PM on HBOE. I really wanted to set up the pass on HBOW so it doesn't ever conflict with either other recordings, or with having two minis watching live TV and limiting the number of things I can record. But it wouldn't let me, even setting it from the guide at 11PM on HBOW. My assumpiton here is that if it finds a conflict it will record this in the next open slot the show is airing (for example if HBOE is showing it at 8 and HBOW at 11 and I have a conflict it will skip the HBOE recording and record on HBOW)? But what happens if it wants to switch tuners and you say no? Does it NOT record at all or does it find another airing and record it automatically? That's my concern as with the HR54 and two minis in use quite often, this would be fine if that's how it works.


First off I record everything I want to watch and suggest anyone with a DVR do the same for several reasons... and this is a non issue as long as you organize your priority list properly.

Second your question about will it auto grab latter if you don't want to change tuners is a great question. Generally as long as you don't mess with things in the to do list or manually cancel a recording it will. Best way to find out, try setting up a situation and see what happens. I believe it will since that would be a conflict not a cancelation on your part. And since HBO re airs things so often you can sacrifice a night and see without worry about ever missing the episode. I'll see if I can remember to try myself...


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> First off I record everything I want to watch and suggest anyone with a DVR do the same for several reasons... and this is a non issue as long as you organize your priority list properly.
> 
> Second your question about will it auto grab latter if you don't want to change tuners is a great question. Generally as long as you don't mess with things in the to do list or manually cancel a recording it will. Best way to find out, try setting up a situation and see what happens. I believe it will since that would be a conflict not a cancelation on your part. And since HBO re airs things so often you can sacrifice a night and see without worry about ever missing the episode. I'll see if I can remember to try myself...


Thanks. I wouldn't normally mind this functionality, but the scenario I described comes up fairly frequently, especially after 10PM when we have both minis and the HR54 actively watching live things. So I would normally cancel a recording to free up tuner and manually record it at another time. If the HR54 will automatically pick it up at another time, on another channel, I'm fine with that assuming that's how it work. Then I won't worry about when I set up the recording for. That's why normally I used to record all HBO stuff off of HBOW so it would record off hours in the East.


----------



## ntwrkd (Apr 19, 2006)

It's a mess. I set to record a show on a particular channel for the latest season and then it asks ...do you want future seasons.... when I say yes, It's then that (I believe) it adds the all channels. I don't want all channels, I just want the channel it airs on initially. We should not have to do a boolean. Where do they get their programmers? They totally botched this. I get multiple recordings of shows I've already seen. WTF


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

ntwrkd said:


> It's a mess. I set to record a show on a particular channel for the latest season and then it asks ...do you want future seasons.... when I say yes, It's then that (I believe) it adds the all channels. I don't want all channels, I just want the channel it airs on initially. We should not have to do a boolean. Where do they get their programmers? They totally botched this. I get multiple recordings of shows I've already seen. WTF


In a way, there is some logic to this. Not every show stays on the same network for its entire run. For that matter, Directv could change its channel line-up without notice, moving the channel to a different channel number between seasons when you might not notice. So, this setting "future-proofs" your timer to protect against these kind of changes.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

What I really Like about the New Guide - is while in the guide -you can press (0) and jump anywhere up to 14 days - instead of Paging and paging to get their.

It's - o jump and your their. Set record and Jump again


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

WestDC said:


> What I really Like about the New Guide - is while in the guide -you can press (0) and jump anywhere up to 14 days - instead of Paging and paging to get their.
> 
> It's - o jump and your their. Set record and Jump again


That was their in the old GUI too...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

crodrules said:


> In a way, there is some logic to this. Not every show stays on the same network for its entire run. For that matter, Directv could change its channel line-up without notice, moving the channel to a different channel number between seasons when you might not notice. So, this setting "future-proofs" your timer to protect against these kind of changes.


They are trying to be like a streaming service and focus on what program you want and not what channel it airs on. You can actually set units to record only certain seasons and newer. That's all great but news programs and live events don't work the same as series and that's an issue. If they'd at least let news, live, and sports lock to a channel and give an option for that channel or all that would be best.

Heaven for bid they just give people a simple option of that for everything and be done with it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

ntwrkd said:


> It's a mess. I set to record a show on a particular channel for the latest season and then it asks ...do you want future seasons.... when I say yes, It's then that (I believe) it adds the all channels. I don't want all channels, I just want the channel it airs on initially. We should not have to do a boolean. Where do they get their programmers? They totally botched this. I get multiple recordings of shows I've already seen. WTF


I have to stand up for the programmers here. I don't believe for one second this has anything to do with them.

I think this is all from some designer guy and focus groups that don't get technology and don't understand what they suggested and it's consistencies and some guy at the top not understanding how to make the system both more streaming like and not screw up the fact that it's not actually a streaming service like Netflix. Live tv can't be done exact same way as a Netflix or Hulu can be because they don't have the same kinds of duplicity and live events as a cable or satellite platform with so much variety of channels and sources.


----------



## ntwrkd (Apr 19, 2006)

crodrules said:


> In a way, there is some logic to this. Not every show stays on the same network for its entire run. For that matter, Directv could change its channel line-up without notice, moving the channel to a different channel number between seasons when you might not notice. So, this setting "future-proofs" your timer to protect against these kind of changes.


It's still a mess. I'm all for change but this is plain broken.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Just give us a choice...all channels or just the specific channel I'm on. I get the idea that they are trying to make it more program focused but for some of us, it doesn't work well. I'd like to decide when and where I record a program. Isn't that part of the convenience of a DVR?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Not being able to specify a single channel also exposes you to guide issues on other channels. Did a test, selected six prime time programs and set them to record on my HR54 (new GUI so no choice of channels) and my HR24 (set to s specific channel). 
Results: HR24 recorded correctly, no duplicates
HR54 had eight "extra" recordings, from channels I get but were duplicates, from channels I don't get (and were therefore blank) and two recordings of programs I did not ask for but which must have had "confused" guide data.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

WestDC said:


> What I really Like about the New Guide - is while in the guide -you can press (0) and jump anywhere up to 14 days - instead of Paging and paging to get their.
> 
> It's - o jump and your their. Set record and Jump again


You could always do this with the yellow button in the past


----------



## Fab55 (Jul 25, 2008)

Tonight I had a new, bothersome issue. Amazing Race was recording as set, "All Channels", at 7pm local time. However, it grabbed channel 390, which I don't "subscribe" to. It didn't record on my local CBS channel 4. I jumped ahead in the guide to next week, when Big Brother premiers (don't hate!). Used the guide to set up the recording, when I went to look at it in the to do list, is grabbed channel 390! I deleted Amazing Race, set it up via the guide, and again, it grabbed channel 390. What the $#*&........ I've had the new GUI for over a month, this is the first time I've had this issue.

Sent from my Google Pixelbook using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Fab55 said:


> Tonight I had a new, bothersome issue. Amazing Race was recording as set, "All Channels", at 7pm local time. However, it grabbed channel 390, which I don't "subscribe" to. It didn't record on my local CBS channel 4. I jumped ahead in the guide to next week, when Big Brother premiers (don't hate!). Used the guide to set up the recording, when I went to look at it in the to do list, is grabbed channel 390! I deleted Amazing Race, set it up via the guide, and again, it grabbed channel 390. What the $#*&........ I've had the new GUI for over a month, this is the first time I've had this issue.
> 
> Sent from my Google Pixelbook using Tapatalk


That sucks. You shouldn't have to do this. But, I would suggest setting up recordings for network shows using a boolean search as described in an earlier post in this thread.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Fab55 said:


> Tonight I had a new, bothersome issue. Amazing Race was recording as set, "All Channels", at 7pm local time. However, it grabbed channel 390, which I don't "subscribe" to. It didn't record on my local CBS channel 4. I jumped ahead in the guide to next week, when Big Brother premiers (don't hate!). Used the guide to set up the recording, when I went to look at it in the to do list, is grabbed channel 390! I deleted Amazing Race, set it up via the guide, and again, it grabbed channel 390. What the $#*&........ I've had the new GUI for over a month, this is the first time I've had this issue.
> 
> Sent from my Google Pixelbook using Tapatalk


Not what you want to hear,
but,
have you or anyone else having this problem tried setting up a Manual Record ? You choose the channel, the time and the duration and when for it to repeat.
Of course if the schedule changes you are recording something entirely different than what you want.
It is not the way it is supposed to be but it should get the job done for a temp until they fix this.


----------



## Fab55 (Jul 25, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> Not what you want to hear,
> but,
> have you or anyone else having this problem tried setting up a Manual Record ? You choose the channel, the time and the duration and when for it to repeat.
> Of course if the schedule changes you are recording something entirely different than what you want.
> It is not the way it is supposed to be but it should get the job done for a temp until they fix this.


I found a couple more (9-1-1 is an example) that was doing it this week and next week. I deleted the single recording, keeping the series alive. Then I did a single record via the guide, and it grabbed the correct channel. So far, i've only found those 3 shows that are issues, but it's fairly easy to scroll through the recordings a week at a time, and adjust as needed, since it's only a few. Manual records aren't good if the time/day changes, so not a fan. Boolean searches work, but really, shouldn't have to. Ugh.... At least I only seem to have 3 shows that are an isse. For now.....

Sent from my Google Pixelbook using Tapatalk


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

That this particular issue still exists after what has been nearly 100% negative feedback from the outset, virtually anywhere and everywhere such feedback exists, clearly illustrates what's wrong with the "new" (post-AT&T-acquisition) DIRECTV. Namely, that the AT&T culture has now so infected and corrupted the previous DIRECTV culture, which, quite frankly wasn't exactly light on its feet to begin with, that no amount of knowledgeable and experienced feedback (never mind overwhelming) has any effect whosoever on what appears to be any predetermined corporate decision and/or direction.

If anyone at AT&T actually still believes this "function" is a well-thought-out, well-executed, and useful modification, then at least offer an option to the uneducated masses to select either it or a "This Channel Only" default option for recordings and then track the results as to which option becomes the preferred and most-used choice.

Oh, and did I mention that AT&T announced today a net loss of 147,000 subscribers to its "traditional" delivery services today after telling analysts during the previous quarter's report that it expected a net increase? As a long-time DIRECTV shareholder (now AT&T, as a result of the aforementioned acquisition), the direction of this company, from both this consumer's and shareholder's perspective, is quite concerning, indeed.


----------



## jtudor (Feb 24, 2008)

Fab55 said:


> Tonight I had a new, bothersome issue. Amazing Race was recording as set, "All Channels", at 7pm local time. However, it grabbed channel 390, which I don't "subscribe" to.
> <snip>
> What the $#*&........ I've had the new GUI for over a month, this is the first time I've had this issue.
> 
> Sent from my Google Pixelbook using Tapatalk


I had the same issue happen to me tonight with two programs, 9-1-1, and the X-Files. I set both from the guide for local channel 46 when I first got the HS17 on Jan 9, and they both recorded properly until tonight. For some reason tonight they both tried to record on channel 398, which is not in my package.

In the series manager, it shows all channels for all my scheduled recordings, so I see more trouble in the future, that I will be needing to check all my recordings to make sure they are bring properly recorded until D gets this fixed. I did call in to Tech Support and report the issue, and the person I talked to said that she had another caller earlier with the same problem, different program. The earlier caller was about the Young and the Restless..... Don't mess with soap fans people, that is asking for trouble!!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

TXD16 said:


> That this particular issue still exists after what has been nearly 100% negative feedback from the outset, virtually anywhere and everywhere such feedback exists, clearly illustrates what's wrong with the "new" (post-AT&T-acquisition) DIRECTV. Namely, that the AT&T culture has now so infected and corrupted the previous DIRECTV culture, which, quite frankly wasn't exactly light on its feet to begin with, that no amount of knowledgeable and experienced feedback (never mind overwhelming) has any effect whosoever on what appears to be any predetermined corporate decision and/or direction.
> 
> If anyone at AT&T actually still believes this "function" is a well-thought-out, well-executed, and useful modification, then at least offer an option to the uneducated masses to select either it or a "This Channel Only" default option for recordings and then track the results as to which option becomes the preferred and most-used choice.
> 
> Oh, and did I mention that AT&T announced today a net loss of 147,000 subscribers to its "traditional" delivery services today after telling analysts during the previous quarter's report that it expected a net increase? As a long-time DIRECTV shareholder (now AT&T, as a result of the aforementioned acquisition), the direction of this company, from both this consumer's and shareholder's perspective, is quite concerning, indeed.


AT&T, which owns satellite television service DirecTV, said it lost 207,000 traditional U.S. video subscribers in the quarter as more consumers drop their pay-TV packages.
It added 368,000 to its cheaper DirecTV Now streaming service.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> AT&T, which owns satellite television service DirecTV, said it lost 207,000 traditional U.S. video subscribers in the quarter as more consumers drop their pay-TV packages.
> It added 368,000 to its cheaper DirecTV Now streaming service.


I intentionally omitted DIRECTV Now in my reply as it is a high-churn, transient (month-to-month) OTT streaming service, and, as such, cannot be booked or reported as future revenue as can contract-related services.


----------



## pappys (Jul 27, 2006)

I too had this problem. Called tech support. They didn't have a solution. I tested my equipment and did a full reset.

The channels that seem to be affected are cbs and fox. NBC and abc recordings were fine. I had 3 shows try to record on 390 and 398. I looked at future recording and all cbs and fox shows were set to record those. I deleted my series recording of "Big Bang" and went to the guide and hit the record button twice, as is my standard practice. However, after a few seconds the series record light went away while still viewing my guide. I changed my favorites list to "all channels" so I could view 390 and the series record light was on that channel, which I cannot receive.

The tech had no solution but was sending a big email up to higher technical engineers to see what the problem was.

I advised her I can watch most of the missed programs on demand except Amazing Race. I said the only way for me to watch was to subscribe to Cbs all access for $10/month to watch it. She agreed. I then said I don't think I should have to pay extra for something I already paid to receive. I was looking for a bill credit to offset that and she never offered it.



jtudor said:


> I had the same issue happen to me tonight with two programs, 9-1-1, and the X-Files. I set both from the guide for local channel 46 when I first got the HS17 on Jan 9, and they both recorded properly until tonight. For some reason tonight they both tried to record on channel 398, which is not in my package.
> 
> In the series manager, it shows all channels for all my scheduled recordings, so I see more trouble in the future, that I will be needing to check all my recordings to make sure they are bring properly recorded until D gets this fixed. I did call in to Tech Support and report the issue, and the person I talked to said that she had another caller earlier with the same problem, different program. The earlier caller was about the Young and the Restless..... Don't mess with soap fans people, that is asking for trouble!!


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> That sucks. You shouldn't have to do this. But, I would suggest setting up recordings for network shows using a boolean search as described in an earlier post in this thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That's not very intuitive for the average user, the one who doesn't come here. For the average user, boolean searches are both something they have no idea exists AND if they, are probably confusing (I know they confuse me)

With all that said, last night this new "feature" actually SAVED me. I have a SP set for The Blacklist. Normally this records fine on Ch 4 here in NY, but for some reason the guide data is hosed on that channel (says something like upcoming programming for everything for all guide data), but, it ended up picking up the show on channel 392 (which, because the national NBC feed D* uses is the NY feed, so I get it). So I didn't lose my recording because of screwed up guide data. Still, I'd rather have the choice to either record on ALL channels or on a specific channel.


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

That's fine in the NYC area where those channels are mirrors of the locals. Everywhere else, they are no available. I lost a couple of recordings this week on CBS that moved to 390. It's an obvious bug but in the meantime, I've fixed a couple of future recordings that were originally set for channel 3 but were showing up as scheduled for 390.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Amazingly stupid of AT&T - supply a DVR that can't RECORD what you ask it to record.

I'm now having to remember to go into the guide to manually record episodes of The Amazing Race once a week.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Amazingly stupid of AT&T - supply a DVR that can't RECORD what you ask it to record.
> 
> I'm now having to remember to go into the guide to manually record episodes of The Amazing Race once a week.


Have you tried changing the Series to Record All ? And after it records them to just delete the duplicates.

Have you looked in your Favorites Setup at the channels in the 390 range. I just looked on my HR24 and they are there but they are grayed out.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> Have you tried changing the Series to Record All ? And after it records them to just delete the duplicates.
> 
> Have you looked in your Favorites Setup at the channels in the 390 range. I just looked on my HR24 and they are there but they are grayed out.


That won't help. "Record All" doesn't record duplicates. It will record all episodes regardless of when it first aired. But, if the DVR thinks that it has already recorded an episode in the past "x" number of days (I think that it's either 60 or 90), it won't record that episode again.

So, recording "all episodes" on "all channels" doesn't really do what the wording implies.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Bill Broderick said:


> That won't help. "Record All" doesn't record duplicates. It will record all episodes regardless of when it first aired. But, if the DVR thinks that it has already recorded an episode in the past "x" number of days (I think that it's either 60 or 90), it won't record that episode again.
> 
> So, recording "all episodes" on "all channels" doesn't really do what the wording implies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


OK
That is different from a movie or say boxing then. I have recorded 1 of either of those types of shows and then recorded it again the next day just for the heck of it and then it shows 2 lines in my play list.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> OK
> That is different from a movie or say boxing then. I have recorded 1 of either of those types of shows and then recorded it again the next day just for the heck of it and then it shows 2 lines in my play list.


On the sports, it's probably caused by a slightly different program description that indicates whether an airing is live or "recorded earlier".

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So I’m hoping D* is reading this thread/site, or one of the other two sites, or someone on here/there is telling their contacts about this issue, and they’re going to do something about it to fix it?

BTW, I’m still on the old GUI, HR44 here. I’m hoping this issue gets fixed before they roll out it out to me.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> So I'm hoping D* is reading this thread/site, or one of the other two sites, or someone on here/there is telling their contacts about this issue, and they're going to do something about it to fix it?
> 
> BTW, I'm still on the old GUI, HR44 here. I'm hoping this issue gets fixed before they roll out it out to me.


It wouldn't be a bad idea to change any network series recordings that you have set as all channels to specifically record from your local channel. This way, anything that is already setup will be exempt from the issue if you get the new GUI before the problem gets fixed.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Bill Broderick said:


> It wouldn't be a bad idea to change any network series recordings that you have set as all channels to specifically record from your local channel. This way, anything that is already setup will be exempt from the issue if you get the new GUI before the problem gets fixed.


That points to a way to "fix" the problem for people who do have the new GUI. Manually download the old GUI firmware version over the weekend and update all your series recordings. Even though you will get pushed back on the new GUI after the weekend you'll be good to go!

Looks like the new firmware is in the stream for HS17 even now, so maybe it is no longer an option to go back on the HS17? The old firmware is still there for HR44 & HR54, so at least those can have their series recordings fixed.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

I don't think they've pushed the new GUI at all this past week. Hopefully they are trying to fix this mess, maybe add back the ability to record to a specific channel, or at least make all channels work properly. However, given theyv'e never been able to fix the Channels I Get problem for many, many years, I'm not holding my breath for a fix that works.



slice1900 said:


> That points to a way to "fix" the problem for people who do have the new GUI. Manually download the old GUI firmware version over the weekend and update all your series recordings. Even though you will get pushed back on the new GUI after the weekend you'll be good to go!
> 
> Looks like the new firmware is in the stream for HS17 even now, so maybe it is no longer an option to go back on the HS17? The old firmware is still there for HR44 & HR54, so at least those can have their series recordings fixed.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

I am having difficulty understanding scheduled recordings in the new GUI. For example, I recently set up a Seasons Pass for Homeland by navigating the guide to S7E1, showing on Showtime, Sunday, 2/11 at 8pm. From the guide, I set up a Seasons Pass to record all new episodes.

Now, when I go into the Seasons Pass list, go to the Showtime listing and click Upcoming Airings, I see the 2/11 8pm episode, but there is no indication in the top level that this program is scheduled to record (no red dot). Yet if I manually select one of the episodes from season 6 to record, there is a red dot placed next to the episode in the Upcoming Airings list (seems inconsistent). To make sure the season premier episode is scheduled, I must click Info, and scroll down to either Episode Options or Series Options. Finally, it looks like it is scheduled to record. The Series Options show “All episodes from all channels are set to record”. But when I scroll to one of the other showings, say Showtime West at 9pm, it is NOT scheduled to record. And when I go to the Playlist, there is only one showing of Homeland scheduled to record.

So help me out here. Why is everyone complaining about seeing multiple recordings? I don’t see the same behavior. What is different, or am I misunderstanding the issue?


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

JerryMeeker said:


> I am having difficulty understanding scheduled recordings in the new GUI. For example, I recently set up a Seasons Pass for Homeland by navigating the guide to S7E1, showing on Showtime, Sunday, 2/11 at 8pm. From the guide, I set up a Seasons Pass to record all new episodes.
> 
> Now, when I go into the Seasons Pass list, go to the Showtime listing and click Upcoming Airings, I see the 2/11 8pm episode, but there is no indication in the top level that this program is scheduled to record (no red dot). Yet if I manually select one of the episodes from season 6 to record, there is a red dot placed next to the episode in the Upcoming Airings list (seems inconsistent). To make sure the season premier episode is scheduled, I must click Info, and scroll down to either Episode Options or Series Options. Finally, it looks like it is scheduled to record. The Series Options show "All episodes from all channels are set to record". But when I scroll to one of the other showings, say Showtime West at 9pm, it is NOT scheduled to record. And when I go to the Playlist, there is only one showing of Homeland scheduled to record.
> 
> So help me out here. Why is everyone complaining about seeing multiple recordings? I don't see the same behavior. What is different, or am I misunderstanding the issue?


You're misundersndimg the issue. For many people, rather than recording network shows from the local network channel, it's recording from the national feed, despite the fact that those people aren't eligible for the national network feed. Therefore, those shows aren't actually being recorded.

You probably misunderstood a post where someone was trying to trick the system into recording from both the local and national feeds in order to get around the problem.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

I don't have the new GUI on my HR54 but it has been changing several of my so called "local" recordings to the eastern feed so it isn't just the new GUI causing the problem.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

khark said:


> I don't have the new GUI on my HR54 but it has been changing several of my so called "local" recordings to the eastern feed so it isn't just the new GUI causing the problem.


Uh-oh. Don't like the sound of that. What version are you running?


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> You're misundersndimg the issue. For many people, rather than recording network shows from the local network channel, it's recording from the national feed, despite the fact that those people aren't eligible for the national network feed. Therefore, those shows aren't actually being recorded.
> 
> You probably misunderstood a post where someone was trying to trick the system into recording from both the local and national feeds in order to get around the problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


This is not happening for me. Any idea why the "Bug" would only affect some subscribers?


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

JerryMeeker said:


> This is not happening for me. Any idea why the "Bug" would only affect some subscribers?


I don't think that anyone knows why it happens to some, but not others.

I would think that the primary reason that it's not happening to everyone is that most people here have set their season recordings using the old interface and have the recordings set to a specific channel, rather than "all channels", which is the only option with the new GUI.

However, one person has reported having the problem with a recording set to a specific channel (which, I have to admit to having a hard time believing).

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> I don't think that anyone knows why it happens to some, but not others.
> 
> I would think that the primary reason that it's not happening to everyone is that most people here have set their season recordings using the old interface and have the recordings set to a specific channel, rather than "all channels", which is the only option with the new GUI.
> 
> ...


I thought that might be the case, Bill, but I set up a new Seasons Pass to see if I could get recordings on multiple channels. Even though the Seasons Pass said it would record on all channels, I only have one channel in the To-Do list. Strange.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

JerryMeeker said:


> I thought that might be the case, Bill, but I set up a new Seasons Pass to see if I could get recordings on multiple channels. Even though the Seasons Pass said it would record on all channels, I only have one channel in the To-Do list. Strange.


It doesn't record on multiple channels. It records on the first channel on which the show it airs. If there is a conflict, it will the next time that it airs.

It's a good option for something like HBO, where there is both an east coast & west coast feed. If there is a conflict with Game of Thrones at 9pm, it won't wait for the next time that the show is on HBO East, it will record at midnight on HBO West.

The problem is that it isn't taking whether the Genie is actually authorized to receive the channel before choosing what channel to record from if a show is on multiple channels at the same time. So, it eems to be choosing the national east coast feed instead of local network channels.

For people in the NYC market, it's not a problem if the Genie decides to record from the national channel (unless it's a Fox show), because we're all authorized to record the east coast feeds of CBS, NBC and ABC because they are all NYC channels. If it happened with Fox, we'd be screwed because that's a Washington DC channel.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

It makes sense that Directv didn't see this in their early testing with employees. They get all those channels so recording off the NY / east coast feed wasn't a problem. The problem is that they didn't listen when later testers (i.e. CE folks) raised the "all channels" thing as an issue.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

My friend (who has an HS17) sent this link last night, he's pretty pi$$ed about it.

CBS shows not recording (as of 1/31/2018)

Which leads me back to my original question, does D* know about this and are they working on a fix for it?


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> It doesn't record on multiple channels. It records on the first channel on which the show it airs. If there is a conflict, it will the next time that it airs.
> 
> It's a good option for something like HBO, where there is both an east coast & west coast feed. If there is a conflict with Game of Thrones at 9pm, it won't wait for the next time that the show is on HBO East, it will record at midnight on HBO West.
> 
> ...


Unless something changed in the last couple of months, the FOX national feed is also from NYC. The CW feed is from Wash DC. (I frequently would "switch" between the FOX national feed and CH 5 during NY Giants telecasts for "good luck"...Yeah I'm crazy superstitious sometimes when it comes to my sports teams.)


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> Unless something changed in the last couple of months, the FOX national feed is also from NYC. The CW feed is from Wash DC. (I frequently would "switch" between the FOX national feed and CH 5 during NY Giants telecasts for "good luck"...Yeah I'm crazy superstitious sometimes when it comes to my sports teams.)


I stand corrected. The only national feed that I've ever tried to watch is PBS (which I don't get) because they have some programming that my local PBS channels don't carry. Of all of the national channels, it really surprises me that PBS hasn't given a blanket waiver to everyone, given that there is no lost ad revenue for the local channels when someone doesn't watch the local feed.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Local PBS stations are very territorial about their fund raising.


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

makaiguy said:


> Uh-oh. Don't like the sound of that. What version are you running?


0xd8f


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Pretty sure this is all fixed now... has anyone seen any bad recordings since Saturday?


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> Pretty sure this is all fixed now... has anyone seen any bad recordings since Saturday?


My HR54 has scheduled recordings on 106 4K for the Olympics and I am not subscribed to 4K on directv.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

khark said:


> My HR54 has scheduled recordings on 106 4K for the Olympics and I am not subscribed to 4K on directv.


You don't have to subscribe to 4K. You get 4K channels if you have 4K equipment, the only key is if you ave to purchase a Ppv event, otherwise you get anything you'd get within your regular package.


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> You don't have to subscribe to 4K. You get 4K channels if you have 4K equipment, the only key is if you ave to purchase a Ppv event, otherwise you get anything you'd get within your regular package.


My understanding was that you need to have a C61K and pay an additional fee to receive 4K from DirecTV . I don't have the C61K, I do have a 4K Roku tv and get my 4K content from Amazon Prime, Netflix, etc.
That is why I thought it was strange that my HR54 would schedule anything on channel 106.
Am I misunderstanding what it takes to receive 4K on DirecTV?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

There's no extra fee for 4K, so long as the C61K is replacing something else rather than in addition to what you have (then you'd pay an extra $7/month just like you would for adding an HD client)


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

slice1900 said:


> There's no extra fee for 4K, so long as the C61K is replacing something else rather than in addition to what you have (then you'd pay an extra $7/month just like you would for adding an HD client)


My question was why would it schedule a recording when I do not have the equipment and if I did want the C61K I would need to pay an extra fee, correct?


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

You have the equipment to record it...you don't have the equipment to watch it. If you got a C61K next week or activated the RVU in the TV, that recording would be available to watch.


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

Grafixguy said:


> You have the equipment to record it...you don't have the equipment to watch it. If you got a C61K next week or activated the RVU in the TV, that recording would be available to watch.


I don't want to watch it, I just want to know why it schedules recordings on channels I don't get.


----------



## jones_hdtv (Oct 4, 2011)

khark said:


> I don't want to watch it, I just want to know why it schedules recordings on channels I don't get.


Because their software isn't very smart...


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

khark said:


> I don't want to watch it, I just want to know why it schedules recordings on channels I don't get.


Because, as already explained, you do get those channels!


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

I tried to watch the latest episode of SWAT last night and I could not because it was recorded on channel 390. But my biggest problem is with the show on ESPN "Around The Horn" . I set it to record on 206 every day and it ends up recording on every ESPN that day. I've called "D" twice and they are cluelesss


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> I tried to watch the latest episode of SWAT last night and I could not because it was recorded on channel 390. But my biggest problem is with the show on ESPN "Around The Horn" . I set it to record on 206 every day and it ends up recording on every ESPN that day. I've called "D" twice and they are cluelesss


Until they fix the problem.
Set up a manual record. You set the channel, the time to start and the duration and then if and when to repeat.
It actually shows up in your Series Manager list if it is set to repeat record at some intervals.
Drawback is if the show changes time or channel you will then need to delete it and set it up again.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> I tried to watch the latest episode of SWAT last night and I could not because it was recorded on channel 390. But my biggest problem is with the show on ESPN "Around The Horn" . I set it to record on 206 every day and it ends up recording on every ESPN that day. I've called "D" twice and they are clueless


I do not think that the latest program of SWAT that was on was a new show. I record that on my HR24 and it did not record there either.


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

It was a rerun and I have several shows set to New only that have been recording anyway. But this episode did not even record on my local channels. Why is this happening? Why hasn't it been fixed yet? Why do they sound so clueless when I call and complain? Why is my 4k programming on "D" suddenly, since the upgrade, so dim and dull? Why was the latest upgrade released with all of these problems?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> It was a rerun and I have several shows set to New only that have been recording anyway. But this episode did not even record on my local channels. Why is this happening? Why hasn't it been fixed yet? Why do they sound so clueless when I call and complain? Why is my 4k programming on "D" suddenly, since the upgrade, so dim and dull? Why was the latest upgrade released with all of these problems?


All problems in the software. We can not fix any of it, only offer you a workaround until it gets fixed.
The manual record does not care what show is on at the time and channel you set it to record.


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

I appreciate the information. Someone led me through that proceedure on the phone a month ago. My concern, it was a month ago. Am I too impatient? Maybe. Do I pay Mr Bill on time every time for a lot of years? Yep. My next door neighbor still has the old gui. Really, next door.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> I appreciate the information. Someone led me through that proceedure on the phone a month ago. My concern, it was a month ago. Am I too impatient? Maybe. Do I pay Mr Bill on time every time for a lot of years? Yep. My next door neighbor still has the old gui. Really, next door.


This is affecting many many people. Yes, nothing happens quickly with software bugs. 
I have the old GUI and will never get it. This is only for people with an HR44 and newer receivers. Mine is an HR24.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

One problem that they used to have they kinda sorta fixed. With my favorite sports team SP, I noticed that if the recording starts on a channel that is blackedout, it automatically finds a channel that the game is on that is NOT blacked out and records there. For example, I have a SP setup for New York Rangers via my favorite team option. One night this week the game was on 215 (blacked out) and 634 (Rangers RSN, not blacked out). So the ToDo list showed it was going to record on 215. To see what would happen I left it, and I noticed that when I went to watch, it had recorded on BOTH channels, on 215 with ZERO minutes (because it was blacked out) and on 634 for the duration of of the game). This works well for me so now I don't have to check my ToDo list to make sure it records the correct channel. The one thing left to do is to now remove the zero minute recording. But this is a much better solution than how it worked before. Kudos to D* for fixing this issue.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

They haven't fixed the issue, it's just a side effect of the "All channels" nonsense.


----------



## paranoia (Jun 13, 2014)

Ever since I updated to the new interface all the shows I set to record the series manually through the guide, on a specific channel, when I check in the series manager it no longer shows the specific channel it says all channels, with no way to change it.
I have set up 3 new shows to record the series on a specific channel first run only, and in the recording manager list of series all 3 of the new shows says all channels, but all the series before the update it says the channel number that I set to record the series on. I wonder why that is and whether or not it will affect the recordings going foreword ?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Series links you set up before the update to be on one channel will stay on one channel. All series links since the update are "all channels".


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm kinda sorta ok with the All Channels function, provided these things happen:

1) If there's a conflict, either too many tuners in use for live TV or recording other things, it will find another channel at another time to record the same show.
2) If you cancel a recording, it asks you if you want to record at a different time
3) If there is a conflict, and the original recording is set to to an HD channel, it will choose another HD channel by default for the next choice. I can imagine the scenario where the secondary choice could wind up being HBO Family West which I think is non SD.
4) Premium channels take prescience over non premium. So for example, say Die Hard is on HBO, but also on TNT (cut and with commercials). It will choose HBO over TNT no matter what.
5) It doesn't record a channel that I don't get. (this seems like it may be fixed)

Otherwise, does it really matter what channel somethings is recorded off of as long as you get the content you want?


----------



## jtudor (Feb 24, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> Until they fix the problem.
> Set up a manual record. You set the channel, the time to start and the duration and then if and when to repeat.


If you do set up a manual recording, especially on a sports channel, be sure to give some margin for error. Start recording 5 - 10 minutes early, and stop at least 30 minutes later, just in case of over run.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> I'm kinda sorta ok with the All Channels function, provided these things happen:
> 
> 1) If there's a conflict, either too many tuners in use for live TV or recording other things, it will find another channel at another time to record the same show.
> 2) If you cancel a recording, it asks you if you want to record at a different time
> ...


You also left out 4K priority over HD. And sometimes people with old TV's want the SD feed. Or local market vs national feeds (TNT etc). But, Why bother with all of that? Why write s/w code for all of that?

In summary, just put it back the way it was. The new problems have to be far worse than whatever problem there was before.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Some have reported that setting up the Series Recording using the DirecTV web site Guide or the DirecTV App will just use the channels specified.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, that's a workaround for the moment.


----------



## TimCoh (Dec 24, 2011)

texasbrit said:


> Yes, that's a workaround for the moment.


How much is that DVR fee every month? I am going back to Dish.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> I'm kinda sorta ok with the All Channels function, provided these things happen:
> 
> 1) If there's a conflict, either too many tuners in use for live TV or recording other things, it will find another channel at another time to record the same show.
> 2) If you cancel a recording, it asks you if you want to record at a different time
> ...


Your particular requests are already implement and have been for years in general, just a bit more broad with the new way, or aren't relevant at all to be honest. The die hard one is irrelevant for example because this new thing doesn't mess with one time records only series. Movies aren't one time records.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

paranoia said:


> Ever since I updated to the new interface all the shows I set to record the series manually through the guide, on a specific channel, when I check in the series manager it no longer shows the specific channel it says all channels, with no way to change it.
> I have set up 3 new shows to record the series on a specific channel first run only, and in the recording manager list of series all 3 of the new shows says all channels, but all the series before the update it says the channel number that I set to record the series on. I wonder why that is and whether or not it will affect the recordings going foreword ?


Since it is only going after new episodes it should make zero difference and won't as long as the show has decent guide data. New programs are the ones that have issues with this. And yes this is the future for the system.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> One problem that they used to have they kinda sorta fixed. With my favorite sports team SP, I noticed that if the recording starts on a channel that is blackedout, it automatically finds a channel that the game is on that is NOT blacked out and records there. For example, I have a SP setup for New York Rangers via my favorite team option. One night this week the game was on 215 (blacked out) and 634 (Rangers RSN, not blacked out). So the ToDo list showed it was going to record on 215. To see what would happen I left it, and I noticed that when I went to watch, it had recorded on BOTH channels, on 215 with ZERO minutes (because it was blacked out) and on 634 for the duration of of the game). This works well for me so now I don't have to check my ToDo list to make sure it records the correct channel. The one thing left to do is to now remove the zero minute recording. But this is a much better solution than how it worked before. Kudos to D* for fixing this issue.


Actually that game search function has been implemented for five years at least and is how it's operated for years. It's been rock solid for almost everyone for the big four major sports. It's also good for most markets for the two main college sports. There's been mixed results for some other less major sports, and a few specific teams in a couple markets although I haven't seen them mentioned in a awhile.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Actually that game search function has been implemented for five years at least and is how it's operated for years. It's been rock solid for almost everyone for the big four major sports. It's also good for most markets for the two main college sports. There's been mixed results for some other less major sports, and a few specific teams in a couple markets although I haven't seen them mentioned in a awhile.


I've never seen it work this way. I can't tell you how many times I've come home, ready to watch a game I thought I recorded and it recorded the wrong channel that was blacked out (or to be more accurate, didn't record more than a blank screen). I'd also like it to choose the RSN by default if you are in that locale (I.E if you get NY locals, then it defaults to the RSN for the NY Demo)


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Actually that game search function has been implemented for five years at least and is how it's operated for years. It's been rock solid for almost everyone for the big four major sports. It's also good for most markets for the two main college sports. There's been mixed results for some other less major sports, and a few specific teams in a couple markets although I haven't seen them mentioned in a awhile.


game search works fine for the major sports most of the time. For hockey, it has problems when the game is on NHL network and an RSN. And as I posted, for Premier league there are all sorts of issues


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

For me, it’s about 90/10- 90% of the time it works. I’ve had blank recordings on other RSN’s for Local NBA and MLB teams in the last 6 months or so, and as recent as last week. To me, it was more dependable in the past. I have Bucks and Brewers on AR Sportsteams.


----------

